# altima stalling???



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

car : 93 altima 5spd, i use 89 or 91 octane fuel all the time

mods : none

problem : car stalls at random times when I press the clutch as i come up to a light. also engine rpm will rise and fall even when I am stopped

question : what causes it and how can I fix it


----------



## SahbaP (Aug 2, 2003)

do you have to get a jump start after the car stalls each time?, if so it may be the alternator. if some of the dash board lights are on while u are driving, battery, brake... then u may have the same problem i have. I am currently tryin to resolve mine, but if urs is the same ill let u know what i did after i fix it


----------



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

*reply*

no i dont need to the car jump started when it does stall.

the problems I was thinking of

1. throttle position sensor : because of the rpm at idle suddenly rising and falling

2. spark plugs : because I dont know their condition. and the associated wires and coils.

3. injectors clogged : and large spurts of fuel going to the engine at the same time


----------

